# Πελερίνες και μπερλίνες: τα γαλλικά ένρινα φωνήεντα και η απόδοσή τους



## Earion (Nov 23, 2016)

*Mont Pelerin* = *Μον Πελερέν*, βρε παιδιά, όχι *Μον Πελεράν.


----------



## rogne (Nov 24, 2016)

Είναι τόσο καθιερωμένο το "Πελερέν"; Γιατί το "Πελεράν" ακούγεται πιο σωστό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2016)

Σε αντίθεση με αυτά που μου μάθαιναν οι δασκάλες στο Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο, οι γαλλικές λέξεις που τελείωνουν σε -in, -en, -an όλες προφέρονται -αν. 
Οι δασκάλες μου μού λέγανε ότι όλες προφέρονται -εν και χρειάστηκε να βρω άλλες δασκάλες, Γαλλίδες, για να μου το διορθώσουν. 

To θέμα είναι βέβαια αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στα ελληνικά, και θα έλεγα ότι αφού η ελληνική Βίκι τη Ρουένη τη λέει Ρουέν κι όχι Ρουάν, μάλλον κάτι δεν έχει αλλάξει (άμα την έλεγε και Γουάν, θα ψάχναμε να την βρούμε στην Κίνα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2016)

Δηλαδή; Πρέπει να διορθώσω τον τρόπο που λέω μανεκέν, μπλεμαρέν ή ογκρατέν; Τον Μαζαρέν ευτυχώς που τον λέω Μαζαρίνο...


----------



## rogne (Nov 24, 2016)

Εγώ γι' αυτό ρώτησα για το πόσο καθιερωμένο είναι το "Πελερέν", για μην εξεγερθούν τα... μανεκέν κλπ. Για τη μη καθιερωμένα πάντως, δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να επινοηθεί κανόνας λάθος προφοράς και να τα λέμε όλα "-έν". Ας λέμε μερικά και "-άν", τι πειράζει;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 25, 2016)

Μισελάν;


----------



## rogne (Nov 25, 2016)

Όχι, Μισλάν . Σοβαρά τώρα, ας τη λέμε και τη Michelin Μισελέν (στέκεται, βλ. και παραπάνω) και τα Leroy Merlin... Λερόι Μερλίν (γελάει ο κόσμος, νομίζω μάλιστα ότι αυτή είναι η πιο πρόσφατη προφορά, είχαν δοκιμαστεί και κάνα-δυο άλλες νωρίτερα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι εγκαταλείφθηκαν για λόγους μάρκετινγκ). Για τα καινούργια λέω, τα νεοφερμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2016)

Ως γνωστόν είμαι αγάλλιστος, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς συζητάμε όταν έχουμε ενσωματώσει παλαιόθεν τις πελερίνες...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2016)

Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά όταν τα ένρινα φωνήεντα δεν αποδίδονται με κανέναν 100% ορθό τρόπο στα ελληνικά, οπότε δεν τίθεται και ζήτημα του ποια είναι η ορθότερη μεταγραφή.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ως γνωστόν είμαι αγάλλιστος, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς συζητάμε όταν έχουμε ενσωματώσει παλαιόθεν τις πελερίνες...



Το επιχείρημα με τις πελερίνες θα συνηγορούσε υπέρ του *Μον Πελερίν...


----------



## rogne (Nov 25, 2016)

Την πελερίνα μια χαρά τη βρίσκω, "πελερίν" είναι γαλλιστί. Το πρόβλημα θα 'ταν να βγάζαμε... μερλίνες απ' το "Μερλίν". 

Οκ, προφανώς δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νοήμα η κουβέντα για το αν η γαλλική κατάληξη "-in" προφέρεται "-έν" ή "-άν". Εμένα μου φτάνει να μη λέει η μία κατάληξη την άλλη λάθος και να μη γενικεύουμε για όλες τις φαινομενικά παρόμοιες καταλήξεις, όλα τα ένρινα φωνήεντα κλπ. (βλ. "Ρουέν"/Ρουάν).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Το επιχείρημα με τις πελερίνες θα συνηγορούσε υπέρ του *Μον Πελερίν...


Μα δεν ξέρω σοβαρά γαλλικά, είπαμε. Απλώς είδα ότι γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. ;)


----------



## rogne (Nov 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απλώς είδα ότι γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. ;)



Nope, _pèlerine/pèlerin_, "πελερίν"/"πελερέν" ("πελεράν").


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2016)

Με ηπάτησε (ως αδαή) η παρένθεση του ΛΚΝ: [γαλλ. pèlerin(e) -α] :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2016)

rogne said:


> ... και τα Leroy Merlin... Λερόι Μερλίν (γελάει ο κόσμος, νομίζω μάλιστα ότι αυτή είναι η πιο πρόσφατη προφορά, είχαν δοκιμαστεί και κάνα-δυο άλλες νωρίτερα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι εγκαταλείφθηκαν για λόγους μάρκετινγκ). ...



*Πώς προφέρεται το Leroy Merlin;*







Well the south side of that Leroy
Is the baddest part to be, boy
And if you go down there
You better just beware
Of a shop they call Le Roi
Mer-lin!


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2016)

Ο Κοντοσόπουλος (_L’ influence du français sur le grec: emprunts lexicaux et calques phraséologiques_, βιβλίο του 1978) κατηγοριοποιεί: 

Les voyelles oralo-nasales sont décomposées en voyelle orale correspondante + n : *ã* : *an*, *õ* : *on*, *ẽ* et *œ̃* : *εn*

ainsi
ã > an:[.......... .....]lezánda (legende)
ãs : andz[.......... ..]rεvεrándza (révérence), fajándza (faïence)
in > εn[......... .....] ble marέn (bleu marine), apsέndi (absinthe)
õ > o[..... ..... .....] papijón (papillon)

emprunts français non grécisés (σ. 55-58)

*ã > an*
croissant[............] κρουασάν
restaurant[..........] ρεστωράν
volant[................] βολάν
compliment[..........]κομπλιμάν

*õ > o*
pardon[..............]παρντόν
jambon[..............]zambón
occasion[........... .okazjón
beton[................]bεtón
saison[...............] sεzón

*ẽ > εn*
soutien (-gorge)[..] sutçέn
terrain[................tεrέn
chemin (de table)[.]sεmέn
satin[.................]satέn

Exceptions (emprunts probablement visuels grécisés): patin > πατίνι και arlequin > αρλεκίνος

Από το _Αντίστροφο λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής_, Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη κ.ά., σταχυολογώ δάνεια :

Σε* -αν*
παραβάν
γκρι αρζάν
γκανιάν
ελεγκάν
τρα(ν)σπαράν
ποστ ρεστάν

και (αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει) σε *-έν*
μανεκέν
μαροκέν
γκομπλέν
ογκρατέν

Νομίζω πως γίνεται φανερό ότι η γαλλική κατάληξη σε *-in* μεταφέρεται στη νέα ελληνική σε *-εν*.

Υ.Γ. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η εξής μελέτη Miet Tiebout. L’influence du français sur le grec moderne: le domaine du calque, πιο σύγχρονη, αλλά που ενδιαφέρεται κυρίως για τα σημασιολογικά. Στα φωνολογικά (σ. 21) ακολουθεί τον Κοντοσόπουλο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2016)

rogne said:


> Την πελερίνα μια χαρά τη βρίσκω, "πελερίν" είναι γαλλιστί. Το πρόβλημα θα 'ταν να βγάζαμε... μερλίνες απ' το "Μερλίν".



Βγάλαμε όμως μπερλίνες από το ... Μπερλέν! (= Berlin)


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2016)

Earion said:


> Βγάλαμε όμως μπερλίνες από το ... Μπερλέν! (= Berlin)



Αν εννοείς αυτές τις μπερλίνες, δεν μοιάζουν να βγήκαν στ' αλήθεια απ' το "Μπερλέν".

Για το "-έν"/"-άν", οκ, δεν θα τσακωθούμε, απλώς συνεχίζω να μη θεωρώ λάθος κανένα απ' τα δύο. 

ΥΓ. To _bleu marine_ "μπλε μαρέν"... πώς;


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2016)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. To _bleu marine_ "μπλε μαρέν"... πώς;



Μεγάλη ερώτηση, όπως μου δέιχνει το ιντερνέτιο, και μάλλον κι οι ίδιοι οι γαλλόφωνοι δεν ξέρουν την απάντηση. Λέει ότι bleu marin είναι το σκούρο μπλε στα γαλλικά της Ελβετίας και του Καναδά. Και bleu marine στα γαλλικά της Γαλλίας και συνεπώς και το "σωστό". Δε νομίζω να το πήραμε εμείς από τους Καναδούς ή τους Ελβετούς, οπότε μήπως έιναι καμιά παλιότερη μορφή της φράσης; Δεν ξέρω. Πάντως δε νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο στη νεοελληνική το μπλεμαρέν για να περιγράψει ενδύματα, οπότε μάλλον περιορίζεται στο να περιγράφει ενίοτε κανέναν που τον κάνανε μπλεμαρέν από το ξύλο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2016)

ΥΓ Αυτά που λέει ο Εάριος είναι τα γαλλικά που έλεγα ότι με έμαθαν στο Ινστιτούτο (Ανέξ ντε Πατρά, εννοείται). Μετά με περιλάβανε οι Γαλλίδες στη Ρουάν να μου φτιάξουν το αξάν και τα κάναν μπλεμαράν. Πάω να φάω ένα κρουασάν, γιατί δεν αντέχω, αμάν. 
(κι ένα εκλαίρ ασχημο δεν θα μου έπεφτε) 
Αλλά για μια στιγμή, έχω βιβλίο προφοράς της γαλλικής γλώσσας, γιατι δεν το ξεθάβω να δω τί λέει; Καλή ερώτηση. Γιατί α. πνίγομαι και β. δεν ξέρω που είναι. Οπότε υπόσχομαι να επανέλθω. Ζε Ρεβιάν (και δεν αναφέρομαι στο άρωμα με αυτό το όνομα).


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> ... Πάντως δε νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο στη νεοελληνική το μπλεμαρέν για να περιγράψει ενδύματα, οπότε μάλλον περιορίζεται στο να περιγράφει ενίοτε κανέναν που τον κάνανε μπλεμαρέν από το ξύλο.



Το ΛΚΝ είναι λακωνικότατο στο _μαρέν_:

*μαρέν *[marén] Ε (άκλ.) *:* μόνο στο _μπλε*_ ~. [λόγ. < γαλλ. bleu marine]

αλλά τα έχει και τα δύο στο μπλε:

*μπλε* [blé] Ε (άκλ.) : [...] _μπλε μαρέν,_ σκούρο μπλε. ΦΡ _κάνω κπ. μπλε μαρέν (στο ξύλο), _τον δέρνω πολύ.


Συνηθισμένο δεν θα έλεγα κανένα από τα δυο, αλλά εξαρτάται και από τα βιώματα του καθενός, στους οίκους υψηλής ραπτικής ή στην πιάτσα χαμηλής ξυλοκοπικής.

Τον _εμπλάβισα_ στο ξύλο, _μπλάβο _τον έκαμα, λένε στην Κρήτη. Black and blue. 

Black and Blue








SBE said:


> ... Πάω να φάω ένα κρουασάν, γιατί δεν αντέχω, αμάν.
> (κι ένα εκλαίρ ασχημο δεν θα μου έπεφτε) ...



Ναι, μας έκανες μπλεμαρέν και τώρα πας για γλυκό. 
Για μας τίποτα; Μια μαρέγκα, ίσως; Meringue, meringué, meringué mou, kanakarí ?


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2016)

rogne said:


> Αν εννοείς αυτές τις μπερλίνες, δεν μοιάζουν να βγήκαν στ' αλήθεια απ' το "Μπερλέν".



Αυτές ακριβώς εννοώ, που κι αν ακόμα η επιστημονική ετυμολογία αναζητά την αρχή τους αλλού κι όχι στο «Μπερλέν» (το θέμα είναι ανοιχτό), η μπερλινογένεσή τους είναι προϊόν πανέμορφης και γραφικής λαϊκής παρετυμολογίας. 



rogne said:


> Για το "-έν"/"-άν", οκ, δεν θα τσακωθούμε, απλώς συνεχίζω να μη θεωρώ λάθος κανένα απ' τα δύο.



Έκανα τον κόπο να αντιγράψω από τα βιβλία για να δείξω με τόσα παραδείγματα ότι υπάρχει μια κανονικότητα: γαλλικό* ẽ > *ελληνικό *εν.* Φαίνεται ότι δεν πείστηκες. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...
Θα περιμένω να δικαιωθώ από το βιβλίο της SBE. 

SBE, δεν συζητάμε για το πώς θα μεταγράψουμε τη γαλλική μορφή του ονόματος της Ρουένης, αλλά πώς θα μεταγράψουμε το *pèlerin* (βλέπε εδώ, κλικ στο εικονίδιο του μεγαφώνου).


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2016)

Όλα στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουν, κι η Ρουένη και τα κρουασάν και τα μιλφέιγ


----------



## rogne (Dec 5, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Παρέλειψα (λόγω βιασύνης) να πω, Εάριε, ότι τα στοιχεία που έφερες είναι ασφαλώς πολύτιμα σαν τεκμηρίωση της συνήθειας ή της κανονικότητας στη μεταγραφή, την οποία (συνήθεια ή κανονικότητα) δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου. Αυτό που αμφισβητώ, ξαναλέω, είναι η έγερσή της σε κανόνα βάσει του οποίου θα κρίνουμε στο εξής το σωστό και το λάθος, ιδίως όταν συναντάμε χρήσεις που, οι καημένες, το λένε επί το γαλλικότερον. Άσε που αν ο κανόνας αναφέρει ως παράδειγμα του "-in" > "-έν" το... bleu marine > "μπλε μαρέν",* μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να τον πάρουμε και πολύ στα σοβαρά σαν τοποτηρητή της ορθότητας. 

* bleu marine: ουσ. bleu + ουσ. marine = μπλε του Ναυτικού, navy blue. Δεν απαγορεύεται βέβαια (αν και στην πράξη είναι σπάνιο) το bleu marin (ουσ. bleu + επίθ. marin, κανονικά στο αρσενικό του), όμως τότε δεν σημαίνει το navy blue (ούτε και το δικό μας στάνταρ χρώμα "θαλασσί", δηλ. το γαλάζιο ή σιέλ, γαλλ. bleu ciel, bleu d'azur), αλλά απλώς το εκάστοτε χρώμα της θάλασσας, σε πιο λογοτεχνικές χρήσεις, υποθέτω.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2016)

Ας ανακεφαλαιώσουμε. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε με την παρατήρησή μου ότι ο τύπος Μον Πελερ*έ*ν είναι προτιμητέος (δεν είπα τότε και δεν θα πω τώρα «σωστός» ή «ορθός») έναντι του Μον Πελερ*ά*ν.

Οι αντιδράσεις ήταν οι εξής. Στην αρχή:



rogne said:


> ... το "Πελεράν" ακούγεται πιο σωστό.


 
και μετά κατάφερα να μετατοπίσω λίγο τον rogne ώστε να πει:



rogne said:


> ... προφανώς δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα η κουβέντα για το αν η γαλλική κατάληξη "-in" προφέρεται "-έν" ή "-άν". Εμένα μου φτάνει να μη λέει η μία κατάληξη την άλλη λάθος και να μη γενικεύουμε για όλες τις φαινομενικά παρόμοιες καταλήξεις, όλα τα ένρινα φωνήεντα.


 
Έπειτα χρειάστηκε να παραθέσω από κάποιον ειδικό, που έχει μελετήσει τα πράγματα, για να φανεί ότι υπάρχει μια κανονικότητα, μια σταθερή στάση απέναντι σε ένα ζήτημα. Ασφαλώς και δεν θα το βαφτίσουμε αυτό «νόμο», άλλωστε και ο ίδιος ο Κοντοσόπουλος αναφέρει δύο «παρεκτροπές», δύο «εξαιρέσεις» που, όπως και να το δούμε (δύο «ανωμαλίες» σε δεκάδες άλλες «κανονικές» περιπτώσεις), «επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα». Και πάντως η φράση «να μη γενικεύουμε για όλες τις φαινομενικά παρόμοιες καταλήξεις όλα τα ένρινα φωνήεντα», έτσι διατυπωμένη, είναι λίγο βιαστική. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο λέει ο Κοντοσόπουλος, κι αυτό ακριβώς καταλαβαίνουμε όσοι συμφωνούμε μαζί του, ότι ΔΕΝ γενικεύουμε και ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούμε αδιακρίτης ΟΛΑ τα ένρινα φωνήεντα για ΟΛΕΣ τις φαινομενικά παρόμοιες καταλήξεις. Ίσα ίσα, βλέπουμε μπροστά μας να διαγράφεται ένα σχήμα: *ã* = *an* / *õ* = *on* / *ẽ* et *œ̃* = *ε**n*, και το αντιλαμβανόμαστε αυτό ως _κανονικότητα_.



rogne said:


> Για το "-έν"/"-άν", οκ, δεν θα τσακωθούμε, απλώς συνεχίζω να μη θεωρώ λάθος κανένα απ’ τα δύο.


 
... πάλι καλά ως εδώ



Earion said:


> Έκανα τον κόπο να αντιγράψω από τα βιβλία για να δείξω με τόσα παραδείγματα ότι υπάρχει μια κανονικότητα: γαλλικό* ẽ > *ελληνικό *εν.* Φαίνεται ότι δεν πείστηκες. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω... Θα περιμένω να δικαιωθώ από το βιβλίο της SBE.


 


rogne said:


> Καλημέρα. Παρέλειψα να πω, Εάριε, ότι τα στοιχεία που έφερες είναι ασφαλώς πολύτιμα σαν τεκμηρίωση της συνήθειας ή της κανονικότητας στη μεταγραφή, την οποία (συνήθεια ή κανονικότητα) δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου. Αυτό που αμφισβητώ, ξαναλέω, είναι η έγερσή της σε κανόνα βάσει του οποίου θα κρίνουμε στο εξής το σωστό και το λάθος, ιδίως όταν συναντάμε χρήσεις που, οι καημένες, το λένε επί το γαλλικότερον. Άσε που αν ο κανόνας αναφέρει ως παράδειγμα του "-in" > "-έν" το... bleu marine > "μπλε μαρέν",* μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να τον πάρουμε και πολύ στα σοβαρά σαν τοποτηρητή της ορθότητας.


 
Βλέπω εδώ δύο επιχειρήματα με τα οποία δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω: Πρώτον, δεν υπάρχουν χρήσεις «επί το γαλλικότερον». Eίτε υπάρχει απόδοση που συμφωνεί με τον τρόπο που τα ελληνικά αφτιά ακούν τόσους αιώνες τα γαλλικά στόματα (γαλλικό* ẽ *και *œ̃*> ελληνικό *εν*), είτε δεν υπάρχει (γιατί κάπου μπλέχτηκε, όπως μπλέχτηκαν οι δασκάλες της SBE ). Δεύτερον, είναι λίγο άχαρο να πιανόμαστε από τη _μία _εξαίρεση, τη _μία _κυριοζιτέ, για να βγάλουμε λειψό τον κανόνα.

Το αίσθημα που μου γεννιέται έπειτα από όλα αυτά είναι ότι δεν κατάφερα να γίνω κατανοητός. Θα κάνω μία ύστατη προσπάθεια, αλλάζοντας οπτική γωνία. Ίσως γίνω πιο πειστικός, αν μετατοπιστεί η εστίαση από τα κοινά ονόματα στα κύρια. Θα επιχειρήσω, φέρνοντάς τα ένα ένα κάτω απ’ τα μάτια σας, να δείξω αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι: ότι σταθερά, χωρίς εξαιρέσεις, όποτε τα ελληνικά αφτιά ακούν τα γαλλικά ένρινα φωνήεντα *ẽ* και *œ̃* τα αποδίδουν *εν*. Σας παρακαλώ μάλιστα, αν βρείτε αντίθετα δείγματα, να τα προσκομίσετε ως αντιπαραδείγματα.

Έχουμε λοιπόν, από ονόματα πολιτικών: τον Jean-Pierre Raffarin = Ραφαρέν και τον Dominique De Villepin = Ντε Βιλπέν, και αριστερά τους τον Lionel Jospin = Λιονέλ Ζοσπέν, κι ακόμα τον πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο Denis Baupin = Μπωπέν ή Μποπέν, από δε καλλιτέχνες τον Paul Gaugin = Γκογκέν ή Γκωγκέν, τον Nicolas Poussin = Πουσέν ή Πουσσέν, τον Claude Lorrain | klod lɔ.ʁɛ̃ | = Λορραίν ή Λορρέν, τον ζωγράφο Jacques Pellegrin = Ζακ Πελεγκρέν, και τον γλύπτη Auguste Rodin = Ωγκύστ Ροντέν.

Ο βαρόνος Coubertin (= Κουμπερτέν), ο Καμίλ Ντεμουλέν, ο Εντγκάρ Μορέν και το βαφτιστικό Benjamin = Μπενζαμέν, ο ηθοποιός Ζαν Ντιζαρντέν (που θα μπορούσε να γράφεται και Ντυζαρντέν), ο Ερίκ Τουσέν, αλλά και ο Αλέν Τουσέν, ο Αντρέ Μπαζέν, αλλά και ο βιομήχανος Φελίξ Ποτέν υπακούουν σε αυτό το σχήμα, όπως και τα ονόματα που λήγουν σε *œ̃* : *εn* και ορθογραφούνται με un (Lebrun = Λεμπρέν και Verdun = Βερντέν).

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο Ingres αποδόθηκε Ενγκρ, κι όχι *Ανγκρ, ο Vincent έγινε Βενσάν, κι όχι *Βανσάν, ο Martin έγινε Μαρτέν, κι όχι *Μαρτάν. Αντιθέτως, όταν τα ελληνικά αφτιά ακούνε Printemps /pʁɛ̃.tɑ̃/, το αποδίδουν Πρεντάν.

Το ίδιο με τον Σωβέν ή Σοβέν, από τον οποίο βγήκε ο σοβινισμός, και τη μάρκα Γκερλέν ή Γκερλαίν, τον φωτογράφο Ολιβιέ Βουαζέν, αλλά και τις πατάτες βουαζέν (το βουαζέν, μαθαίνω, είναι και όρος στη ρουλέτα). Ο παλιός βασιλιάς Βαλδουίνος του Βελγίου (Baudouin) λέγεται Μπωντουέν, ενώ ο αρχοντοχωριάτης του Μολιέρου λεγόταν Ζουρνταίν. Όλα τα τοπωνύμια που αρχίζουν από Σαιν, όπως το Σαιν Ζερμαίν, κι ακόμα περισσότερο το Σαιν Κεντέν, ανήκουν σε αυτό το υπόδειγμα.

Να θυμηθούμε τέλος τον Firmin Didot, που όταν εξελληνίστηκε στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, έγινε Φιρμίνος Διδότος, αλλά που η μη εξελληνισμένη μορφή του είναι Φερμέν Ντιντό.

Κι επειδή θέλησα να ελέγξω τι συμβαίνει όταν ένα οποιοδήποτε κοινό όνομα, φερειπείν το jardin, γίνεται τοπωνύμιο, αναζήτησα στον Γκούγκλη και πληροφορήθηκα ότι, εκτός από το Ζαρντέν του Ζαππείου, που θα μπορούσε κανείς να μη το λάβει υπόψη του, καθότι εφάπτεται στα καλιαρντά, υπάρχει Ζαρντέν στην Καρδίτσα και Πλατεία Ζαρντέν (τριγωνάκι) στην Αμφιάλη, εκεί κοντά όπου δολοφονήθηκε ο Παύλος Φύσσας, και επίσης υπάρχει και Ζαρντέν Ανγκλέ (Αγγλικός Κήπος) στην παλαιά πόλη της Γενεύης, κι επιπλέον έμαθα ότι οι αγιογράφοι χρησιμοποιούν κόλλα ζαρντέν ή, με επεξήγηση, κουνελόκολλα ζαρντέν.

Καταλήγω —και σταματώ να σας κουράζω— με τρία παραδείγματα που τα άφησα τελευταία, ενώ θα μπορούσα να τα βάλω πρώτα-πρώτα και να γίνει κάθε συζήτηση περιττή:

α. Φλερ Πελερέν, υφυπουργός μικρομεσαίων επιχειρήσεων, καινοτομίας και ψηφιακής οικονομίας στην κυβέρνηση Ολάντ, 

β. καρδιοχειρουργός Μισέλ Πελερέν

και γ. οδός Χατζή Πελερέν στα Γιάννενα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2016)

...
Μακριά από μένα οι γαλλοπροφορές, πόσο μάλλον οι διαφωνίες γι' αυτές, αφού δεν κατέχω ούτε καν τη γλώσσα, αλλά επικουρικά ας ρίξουμε στο τραπέζι και τον ντοφέν, τον δελφίνο:

*Δελφίνια, δελφίνοι και δελφινισμοί*


και τους διάφορους επώνυμους Dauphin, παλιούς και σύγχρονους, καθώς και την Ντοφέν κι ένα σακί πατάτες ντοφέν, γιατί και κρυώνω και πείνασα.  Όπως και να τα προφέρετε —μα όπως, ειλικρινά— εμένα μ' αρέσουν, και η Καραϊβική και οι πατάτες. Τον Γκογκέν μόνο μη μου πειράξετε, γιατί θα σας στείλω τον Βαν Γκογκ, γκουχ, Βαν Γκοχ, γκουχ, Φαν Χοχ, να σας φάει τ' αφτί.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2016)

Ένα πιάτο γκρατέν στον κύριο! :clap:


----------



## rogne (Dec 16, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Η συζήτηση ήταν, νομίζω, εξαρχής από την πλευρά του Εαρίωνα περί "σωστού" και "λάθους" ("Mont Pelerin = Μον Πελερέν, βρε παιδιά, όχι *Μον Πελεράν"), και συνεχίζει να είναι ολοένα εντονότερα, γιατί "υπάρχει απόδοση που συμφωνεί με τον τρόπο που τα ελληνικά αφτιά ακούν τόσους αιώνες τα γαλλικά στόματα (γαλλικό ẽ και œ̃> ελληνικό εν)". Όταν ρώτησα αρχικά: "Είναι τόσο καθιερωμένο το *Πελερέν; Γιατί το *Πελεράν ακούγεται πιο σωστό", αυτό ήθελα να δείξω, ότι τίθεται εξαρχής ζήτημα ορθότητας και κανόνα με την ισχυρή έννοια (το "ακούγεται πιο σωστό" που έγραψα δεν σημαίνει ότι το άλλο είναι λάθος, αλλά απλώς ότι το άλλο θα έπρεπε να μας δείξει ότι είναι τουλάχιστον καθιερωμένο πριν μας πει ότι είναι και το σωστό, βλ. και παρακάτω). 

Προφανώς με τον Εαρίωνα έχουμε μια γενικότερη διαφωνία για τα ελληνικά αφτιά και τα γαλλικά στόματα: ο Εαρίων πιστεύει ότι τα πρώτα έχουν, και πρέπει να έχουν, έναν στάνταρ τρόπο να ακούνε τα δεύτερα, εγώ όχι και τόσο, δηλ. ότι έχουν ή είχαν μεν έναν καθιερωμένο, συμβατικό τρόπο, ο οποίος όμως μπορεί και ν' αλλάξει στην πράξη και στη χρήση, ιδίως όταν βρίσκουν γαλλικές λέξεις που δεν έχει καθιερωθεί η προφορά/γραφή τους και πάνε να τις πουν/γράψουν/χρησιμοποιήσουν "όπως τις ακούνε" τώρα, π.χ. στο forvo ή αλλού (= "επί το γαλλικότερον")***. Αυτό, όπως γίνεται αντιληπτό, έχει γενικότερη ισχύ για διάφορες γλώσσες και για διάφορες προφορές/γραφές, όπου είναι πολλά τα παραδείγματα αλλαγών. 

Επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά ότι δεν εισηγούμαι ν' αλλάξουν οι καθιερωμένες χρήσεις και να βρίσκουμε πλέον περίεργα κείμενα που θα λένε "γκρατάν", "ντοφάν" και "μανεκάν" π.χ., με κίνδυνο ακατανοησίας. Δεν βλέπω όμως κανέναν τέτοιο κίνδυνο στο "Πελεράν", ας πούμε. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις πάλι, καλό είναι να γίνει και καμιά διόρθωση: δεν χρειάζεται να λέμε στο διηνεκές τη Rouen "Ρουέν", μπορούμε ν' αρχίσουμε να τη λέμε "Ρουάν", δεν θα προσβληθεί κανείς, ούτε θα γίνουμε ακαταλαβίστικοι. 

*** Βάζω εδώ μια σημείωση, με επιφύλαξη: και στα γαλλόφωνα στόματα δεν είναι μονοσήμαντη η αντιστοιχία "-in" > "-αν", νομίζω ότι στον Νότο π.χ. ή στον Καναδά (χωρίς σιγουριά για τα μέρη) η προφορά πάει περισσότερο προς το "-εν", μην πω και προς το "-ιν".


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2016)

rogne said:


> και στα γαλλόφωνα στόματα δεν είναι μονοσήμαντη η αντιστοιχία "-in" > "-αν", νομίζω ότι στον Νότο π.χ. ή στον Καναδά (χωρίς σιγουριά για τα μέρη) η προφορά πάει περισσότερο προς το "-εν", μην πω και προς το "-ιν".


Ακριβώς αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Η προφορά που μπορεί να εκληφθεί σαν "-αν" είναι η χαρακτηριστικά παριζιάνικη και εκνευριστικά ένρινη, με ρούφηγμα του τελικού "ν" από τη μύτη. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "γαλλική" χωρίς πολλούς αστερίσκους. Και δεν νομίζω να συμπίπτει ούτε με τη θεωρούμενη στάνταρ γαλλική προφορά ούτε με τη γενικότερα λαϊκή προφορά.


----------



## rogne (Dec 16, 2016)

Νομίζω, δυστυχώς, ότι συμπίπτει με τη "στάνταρ" (η "λαϊκή" είναι άλλη ιστορία)...


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2016)

Ωραία συζήτηση έγινε εδώ.

Θεωρώ πειστική την επιχειρηματολογία του Εαρίωνα. Και ενώ ο Rogne δεν βλέπει κίνδυνο στο Πελεράν, εγώ βλέπω. Εγώ, που ξέρω ότι γκρατέν = gratin κτλ. θα σκεφτώ ότι το Πελεράν δεν είναι το Pelerin αλλά, ίσως, το Pelerant.


----------



## rogne (Dec 17, 2016)

Sarant, εννοείς αυτό το "Πελεράντ"; :cheek:

Πιο σοβαρά όμως, επειδή με προβληματίζει κι εμένα η αντιστροφή, για τη "Ρουέν" τι σκέφτεται κανείς; Για το "μπλε μαρέν"; Είναι η ελληνική μεταγραφή οδηγός (κατ' αναλογία) για τη μορφή της ξένης λέξης;


----------



## sarant (Dec 17, 2016)

Η αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι φενάκη, έχει αποδείξει ο Nickel


----------

